# Top 10 things you can do to improve your BJJ in 2014



## Budo Jake (Dec 26, 2013)

Here's my list of the 10 best things you can do to improve your BJJ:

http://www.budovideos.com/blog/top-10-things-you-can-do-to-improve-your-bjj-in-2014.html

Do you agree or disagree?


----------



## JBAtlanta (Jan 22, 2014)

Lots of great points, especially drilling moves you hate. For me it's takedowns. 

What resources can you recommend for a very small person, around 110 lbs?


----------



## Budo Jake (Jan 27, 2014)

JBAtlanta said:


> Lots of great points, especially drilling moves you hate. For me it's takedowns.
> 
> What resources can you recommend for a very small person, around 110 lbs?



For small guy moves, I'd recommend checking out Caio Terra's DVD set:

http://www.budovideos.com/111-half-guard-techniques-3-dvd-set-with-caio-terra.html

He's around 135lbs and has done very well competing against heavier opponents. 

I'm 148 and often roll with guys well over 200 lbs.
This can be very helpful because if I can make it work against a heavy guy, it becomes so easy against someone my own size. 
But just be careful, a heavy guy can hurt you accidentally. Roll smart, tap early if you need to.


----------

